# Plymouth Hoe - Hatchway to underground....?



## HaroldBadger (May 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I was having a stroll along the Plymouth Hoe and spotted this hatchway very close to the Plymouth sound. From the photos, some of you in the area might be able to work out where I mean and hopefully have an idea of what it is. You can still get down to it via a pathway but its becoming overgrown.


----------



## sYnc_below (May 27, 2011)

Looks like a few people have already rolled over the fence for a nosey


----------



## Priority 7 (May 27, 2011)

tocsin_bang said:


> Looks like a few people have already rolled over the fence for a nosey



I was down that way a few weeks abo but didnt roll over any fences how dare you tocsin


----------



## dangerous dave (May 27, 2011)

sewer lid for a storm drain


----------



## saltash2011 (Aug 27, 2011)

It goes to drake island its the tunnel over there


----------



## Timmy (Aug 28, 2011)

saltash2011 said:


> It goes to drake island its the tunnel over there



the reason why you shouldnt smoke that sheeet and surf derelict places.... personal view from someone whos been to drakes.... there is no clues on the island to a tunnel... 

ive been and looked... judging by dept charts of the waters there is a 23m (ish) channel deep... 

i think Dave has more of a right idea... just one thing... when are we going draining!


----------



## penance (Sep 1, 2011)

saltash2011 said:


> It goes to drake island its the tunnel over there



Cough, BS, Cough


----------



## sYnc_below (Sep 1, 2011)

penance said:


> Cough, BS, Cough


----------

